# Onion Bread



## AllenOK (Nov 7, 2005)

I found this little gem in an old paperback copy of Uncle John Raye's Bread Book.  This formulation is GREAT!  Make sure there's butter or margarine handy when it comes out of the oven, because it will dissappear fast!  It would make a great bread to make stuffing/dressing with for Thanksgiving.

Onion Bread
Yields:  2 loaves

¼ c dehydrated onions
¼ c water
¼ c warm water
1 T yeast
1 pt milk, warm
2 T shortening
2 T sugar
1 t salt
1 # 8 oz bread flour
1 t celery salt
½ t poultry seasoning
1 T melted butter

	Allow onions to rehydrate in ¼ c of the water.  Proof the yeast in the ¼ c warm water in a mixer bowl.  Add warm milk, shortening, sugar, and salt.
	Sift the flour with celery salt and poultry seasoning.
	Muffin method:  add dry ingredients to wet.  Knead on machine 10 minutes.  Place dough in a greased bowl, roll dough around in the bowl to thoroughly coat with fat.  Allow dough to rise until doubled.  Punch down and let rest 12 – 15 minutes.
	Make-up into two loaves, and place in greased pans.  Let loaves rise until doubled.  Split loaves, if desired, and brush with melted butter.
	Bake @ 400°F until done, about 30 minutes.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Do you think that it would mess anything up if you added some shredded sharp cheddar it it?


----------



## licia (Nov 7, 2005)

Is that 1 pound and 8 ounces of flour?  This sounds delicious.


----------



## JMediger (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow!  That sounds wonderful!  Licia, I had the same question ... also, "muffin method"??
Thanks for the good recipe!


----------



## mish (Nov 7, 2005)

Poultry seasoning in a bread recipe...that's interesting.  Can't imagine what it would taste like.  Can you describe the taste and have you tried it?  TIA


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 7, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Poultry seasoning in a bread recipe...that's interesting. Can't imagine what it would taste like. Can you describe the taste and have you tried it? TIA


 
We use poultry seasoning in our cornbread dressing all the time. I also use it in a squash dressing. It's very good. I don't know what dressing tastes like without it.


----------



## mish (Nov 7, 2005)

I agree, Texas.  I've used poultry seasoning in stuffing recipes, but curious about what the taste is like in this recipe for baked bread.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 7, 2005)

I would love this bread with a "Christmas leftover" sandwich! Thanks Allen, I've got a new one to try this December!


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 7, 2005)

Yes, that is 1 lb 8 oz of flour.  I tend to use professional abbreviations in my recipes, so you'll see a lot of "#" instead of "lbs".

It has a great onion flavor, and the poultry seasoning adds a nice hint of sage.

For the admins, yes, I did rewrite the instructions of this recipe to reflect my style of mixing a bread dough.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 7, 2005)

Allen, I think this was the first recipe I c'd and p'd when I first joined DC.

Still haven't made it yet - what is wrong with me?


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh, shoot!  I've posted this already?

*starts shaking head

I need to keep better track of what I've posted.  I'd use the Search function, but on this particular browser, the Google ad-bar covers the input box for the Search Function.  I have to switch over to MS IE to use that function.

edited to add:  I just used the function to sort threads by Thread Starter, in Ascending order.  This is handy to find my threads, as my handle starts with "A".  And yes, I did post this same formulation a year ago.


----------



## htc (Nov 9, 2005)

Allen, I just made this last night. You don't have any pics up here so I hope you dont mind that I am posting some.

Here is a picture of the finished loaf: (the small one is a cheese bread, included for fun )




Onion loaf sliced:





cheese loaf sliced:





Notes: I didn't have pure celery salt so I used old bay seasoning, hope that doesn't effect it much. Also, I think I am going to use one loaf to make a home made "stove top" stuffing recipe I found on another website. Thanks for the great recipe! I haven't had a chance to try it yet (finished at midnight)


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 9, 2005)

Those look wonderful htc!!


----------



## htc (Nov 9, 2005)

Allen, I just tried this bread, it's great! Had a slice for breakfast. Thanks again for the great recipe, I'll be keeping this one!!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for sharing allen, the bread sounds areally good and I will be making it also. Will be great for my stuffing also this Thankgiving.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 11, 2005)

Allen,
made the bread today, and I plan to use it in my stuffing for thanksgiving..I cut off the heel of one loaf to taste it and had to slap my hand and run very fast to the freezer.  This bread is really delicious..Thank you..
kadesma


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks, everyone!

ROFL kadesma, like I said, it's always a good idea to make two loaves, eat one, and use the other for stuffing/dressing.  I've gone through one loaf (with help from one person) in 20 minutes after coming out of the oven.

I might try taking some more pictures of food soon, but I've got to get my camera working, as I can't get pics off the camera and into my pc right now.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 26, 2005)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> ROFL kadesma, like I said, it's always a good idea to make two loaves, eat one, and use the other for stuffing/dressing. I've gone through one loaf (with help from one person) in 20 minutes after coming out of the oven.
> 
> I might try taking some more pictures of food soon, but I've got to get my camera working, as I can't get pics off the camera and into my pc right now.


Allen,
just wanted to let you know that the stuffing made from your onion bread recipe was the best I've ever made or tasted..The whole family agrees and anytime I plan to make stuffing, I will plan ahead and make the bread first. Even little Carson who is only 9 months old had some of the stuffing and just leaned forward for more..Thanks Allen, this recipe for the bread is one I'll use over and over..
kadesma..All my family sends a big thank you as well


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks!  I'm glad you liked it!


----------

